

How My Illness Forced Me to Leave My Job and Take Control of My Life - raelshark
http://notthegolfer.com/2014/12/31/year-in-review-2014-part-1/

======
zrail
> Having an illness is a full time job. And my boss is an asshole.

This is exactly true in my experience. When I was sick (very treatable form of
cancer) I was _always_ exhausted. I've never been that tired before or since.
Concentrating on anything work-related was a huge challenge, and I'm grateful
that my employer at the time was able to accommodate me.

------
maerF0x0
@raelshark your site cannot take the load.

~~~
raelshark
Yep, just went down. Beefing it up now. Thanks!

Edit: Should be good now.

